# scottish highland price



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Does anyone know how much I can expect to pay for a scottish highland heifer? Does it usually go by weight? I'm lookiing at a 2 3/4 year old that probably weighs around 800-900lbs. Thanks


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

Are you buying it to breed or eat? Is it an animal of the appropriate quality to breed? IMO, at 900lbs that would be a pretty big heifer and I would worry about getting her bred. Any idea why they haven't bred her?


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

We are looking into buying to breed. She may not be 900lbs. I talked with someone local that knows the heifers I was looking at and said they were on the small side. I went to look at a Jersey cow/calf pair and got side tracked by these beautiful long haired creatures! They had 3 heifers that they planned on getting bred, but are having to move and are selling all of their animals. They said these girls aren't breeding age until about 3 yrs old. Is that correct?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I love my highlands they are a great breed so I know what you mean by saying "got side tracked by these beautiful long haired creatures!" I was told you could breed at 2 years. Although I am just breeding mine at 3 as I didn't have a bull before.

I would say around $500 or $600 would probably be a good price. I haven't sold any of mine either but I did just purchase two yearlings at $300 each.

Good Luck!


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Honestly, I don't really know any breeders in my area so I can't give any insight on prices buying direct from the farm. I do see them at the sale barn from time to time and they usually bring about half or less than regular beefers do. I've considered picking one up and trying my luck at fattening one up for slaughter but I've been told they are more des9igned for grass finishing.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Average going price right now is 1$ pound live weight. Ours usually start cycling at the end of their second summer, or early fall if they were born before june. I WISH I could find some at the sale barn for that price. They are increasing in value here, and we are looking to buy. They are creeping out of our price range.


----------



## scholtefamily (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are the ones I was looking at if anyone is interested. 

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/grd/2241846220.html


----------



## bonnycow (Feb 3, 2011)

Prices in Ohio are all over the place for highlands , but around 1000 to 1500 would be about right here for that age heifer , 800 or 900 lbs for a comming 3 yr old seems a little low, but there are several older bloodlines that are smaller (shorter legged ) is she bred ?
salebarn prices would be by lb .. and highlands get docked for hair and horns.

P Hyde


----------

